# Deal on 5/8" rubber mats?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You need to look at them. Gym mats are usually not solid compressed rubber like horse mats. I think gym mats are some sort of material over something else.
Did that make any sense at all?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Gym mats are soft normally and a human walking on them sinks in. NO idea of what the inside material is like or if it is dangerous if consumed since horses have this habit of destroying by tasting things...
Real old style gym mats had horsehair inside and they had ties to keep it from shifting.

As natisha made mention they are *not* hard compressed rubber like a stall mat, but made to absorb a concussion like a body hitting it in gymnastics.

As a interim mat they _might_ work, but the surface material is so soft I think the hooves, shod or not, would rip it in no time....
Unless they are free and you have the ability to dispose of them at not cost...
Me, I would pass...

_jmo..._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

While they were used in a gym, they are made for horse stalls according to the seller. But she says 40$ is the best they can do. I think I can get 3/4 inch mats for that price or not much more. Doesn't seem like that great a deal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can buy brand new 3/4", 4' X 6', stall mats for $39.99 at TSC. I would pass on used ones for $40.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I can buy brand new 3/4", 4' X 6', stall mats for $39.99 at TSC. I would pass on used ones for $40.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking... I may have to pay a little more with the tax, but I'll be getting something new, not trying to make do with potentially sub-par materials. Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

And TSC sometimes runs a sale on the mats for $5 off per mat. I got all of mine when they were running one of those deals.


----------



## DeanChandler (Feb 9, 2011)

Likely the mats they are describing are EVA mats which are foam and not suitable for horses unless it is a rubber blended EVA (very rare to find I highly doubt it). I would go with new stall mats. You can get them for around the same price.


----------

